# An Angel Next To An Angel



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

My 5 day year old kitty had died at 12am, Thursday August 22. We aren't sure what was wrong with kitty, he lived a short life and left his sibling behind. Eating rather healthy, we believe his problem was in his bowels and/or bladder. He hadn't gained weight, and didn't urinate in 24 hours - then he kept it up! We thought he was getting better, and it came to a shock that he had passed, 12 hours before his vet appointment.

His little sister is eating healthy, urinated, BMing, and eyes are now beginning to open. She has a health certificate and we hope and believe that she will do fine.

Blackie is now buried next to my most loved cat, JBC, who was hit by a car on Oct. 08, 2002. Although his name was weird, I also called my little creamed cat my boyfriend. He loved me so much. Now my boyfriend and my baby will rest in peace together, where JBC can watch, and take of little blackie. Two of my angels, together forever.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Aonir, I'm so sorry about both of your losses.  
However, I'm glad that poor Blackie's sister is doing well.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm very sorry Aonir for your losses. I will keep his sister in my prayers.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Aonir. Sometimes, no matter how much we care, or how well we take care of kittens, we lose them. Your comfort can lie in the fact that you gave this baby unconditional love while she was on earth, and right now she is in God's hands, and surrounded by love. God bless. You did everything you could, I'm sure.


----------



## razberry (Aug 18, 2003)

*hug*

...that is all.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

ohhh what can I say?


----------



## pbearrow (Sep 1, 2003)

*Our cat died*

Maggie was our younger cat, we have two, last wed night maggie went outside to play in the yard, she would go out sometimes at night for a little while. Well. another cat came along, and there was a brief squirmish, we got maggie back in the house, she had some small cuts on her head., bleeding a little, we thought she would be fine. Well, thursday late afternoon we decided to have the vet check her and clean her wounds, and give her some antibiotics. She didn't get any better, like the vet said would take 24-48 hours. So Sat morning I checked her in at the animal hospital, because she was have trouble breathing, Sunday morning the vet called to say that she had died. She was a sweetheart , and we miss her alot. I believe that the stress of it all killed her, that or the vet somehow screwed up. She made these little sounds when she jumped up on our bed in the morning, she never made a mess anywhere. So sad.....


----------



## Ariel (Aug 27, 2003)

How sad!!!! I'm so sorry!


----------

